# Moved yards horse is not settling



## Michelle1109 (15 October 2017)

Hi all
So we moved yards about 3 weeks ago and he still hasn't settled. 
Will refuse to walk in certain areas, freaks out at the slightest thing rears and tries to run off injabe holes in my gloves now haha! 
Acting like a stallion (he is a gelding) one day to the point he was unridable!! It's like a different horse entirely 
He was NEVER like this 
So far i have tried 
Taken him out of work 
All checks done 
Feed checked 
Lunging ( where he rears and bolts) today side reins on much better
Hand walks - he freaks at everything and tries to run off 
I've tried everything that I have been advised to do and I'm still at a loss and have 0 confidence now 
The trainers are useless so have no support there 
This is a really big yard and we only moved as our YO got offered the job here. People are not as supportive as you would expect from such a big and diverse yard 
Seriously regretting now 

Any tips would be appreciated to help build my confidence back as I know he is feeding off this and now taking the p@@s


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (15 October 2017)

Having one of the worlds stressed heads, I would say your horse is not liking a big yard with loads of activity and people doing things at all different times.   I would search for a quiet yard where they have a good work time so not loads of liveries feeding etc at different times.  

To help I would suggest CCC  http://equifeast-shop.com/horse-supplements/horse-calmers/new-horses/cool-calm-collected-starter/  It is good for anxiety in horses and is not magnesium based if you have the basic one or they can add it to suit.   It helps my horse a good deal, but getting back to your horse, nothing has happened since you've been there has it?

 Have you spoken to your vet???
 How did he travel to this yard, did something happen in transit?

 I could say pain related but something doesn't add up to be pain.

Is there something in his stable making him like this or another horse maybe


----------



## Leo Walker (15 October 2017)

Dont mess about, just move him. He doesnt like it and he will have his reasons. Mine did this once, he was there 4 days. We moved and he went back to normal the second he walked off the ramp!


----------



## Michelle1109 (15 October 2017)

Hi
Yup all In working order!! There is nothing wrong with him except in his head!!! 

We moved from a small yard to here so that is having a big impact on him 
The management is appalling (hence why my YO) has been brought in as the GM  
The grooms have no routine the liveries run the place I want I don't want I want etc!! 
It's tough!! If there was a set routine it would help a lot 
The good thing is we all seem to ride around the same time so he does see other horses being calm and getting on with it but he is a complete tool!! 

Im not sure about calmest as he is an older horse so not a fan of these things ........ but as things go on who knows

My old RI is an ex eventer and just says jump on him and ride him!! Hahah!! I wish I had the seat (and the balls) 
He is unfortunately not here with us 

Tonight I am determined to ride him and tire him out a bit 
I lunged him this morning but it wouldn't of made any impact to him lol!! 

Apart from lunging and calmers (and moving) what else has an one tried ??


----------



## Michelle1109 (15 October 2017)

Leo Walker said:



			Dont mess about, just move him. He doesnt like it and he will have his reasons. Mine did this once, he was there 4 days. We moved and he went back to normal the second he walked off the ramp!
		
Click to expand...

I wish it was this easy!! I'm in dubai and the quality of yards is well.......... 
we moved here to follow the GM and also due to the better facilities and ground for him 
No sand arena ..... proper surfaces better for his joints 
Better turn out walkers etc 
So I did this for him not me but to move again I dont know a yard i would trust over here with him the quality is not like at home in uk


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (15 October 2017)

After what you said - me personally, would do the best by my horse even if it wasn't the best for me.  I would move back to the old yard as maybe the new management would be good and your horse more relaxed.


----------



## Equi (15 October 2017)

My horse would die on a large yard. There is too much going on..he stresses if horses are "leaving" him or if people are moving about too much and doing too much stuff. He likes calm routine. Can't say his past as truth, but from what i gather he lived with only his dam for 14 years then into a smallish yard where he was passed about and starved until he came to me so he is very unsure of life still and very clingy to any other horse as i gather he never left mum and separating was quite stressful for him. Hes fine to ride and hack alone etc, but he can't tolerate horses leaving him. Being on a small yard, means everyone is able to accommodate us in our little quirks.


----------



## Michelle1109 (15 October 2017)

Hi all

So tonight ........ i got my big girl pants on and I rode him and he walked about like a dream with a different groom and me walking with him! I couldn't believe it not even a twitch 
Could it be the other groom he has taken a dislike to? 
We rode and he was looking around and snorting a lot but didn't once run off did everything I asked I dont and still can't believe it!!!!

I got off in the arena to be on the safe side and walked back to my barn .... he had a "moment" as there was a noise behind the wall where clearly there was a horse eating monster!!! 
After that he was fine 

I'm in shock really I am maybe this last week off has done him some good (strange as when we walk in hand he is a nightmare) but tonight In the arena he was soooo willing and respectful 

WHAT HAPPENED??? which of you sent my horse calming good  vibes hahahaha!! 

I hope this continues


----------



## Michelle1109 (15 October 2017)

equi said:



			My horse would die on a large yard. There is too much going on..he stresses if horses are "leaving" him or if people are moving about too much and doing too much stuff. He likes calm routine. Can't say his past as truth, but from what i gather he lived with only his dam for 14 years then into a smallish yard where he was passed about and starved until he came to me so he is very unsure of life still and very clingy to any other horse as i gather he never left mum and separating was quite stressful for him. Hes fine to ride and hack alone etc, but he can't tolerate horses leaving him. Being on a small yard, means everyone is able to accommodate us in our little quirks.
		
Click to expand...

He is also quite clingy at times he will walk with his nose on my shoulder or pinned to my hip!!! 

I do miss the small yard. But  unfortunately the new management is the reason I decided to follow the old. 
I'm hoping once he realises he still gets fed and groomed and is ridden normally he will settle like he did tonight. ( I have kept the same routine as before and tries not to change anything hay feed timings etc ,.. all the same) 

Small yards are great    I do agree


----------



## Equi (15 October 2017)

Take it each day as it comes. But 3 weeks is no time at all really..its all still new.


----------



## claret09 (15 October 2017)

completely agree. I have had a similar experience. moved my boy to a yard. he hated it from the minute he arrived. to the extent that he wouldn't stay in, wouldn't stay out, jumped the five bar gate between fields and broke the front of their stable block. at that point we were asked to leave. he was beside himself = I don't know what was going on but something was. my partner and I ended up walking him across a field in the dark and snow to another yard. he got there and took a deep breath and went thank god for that. he hasn't behaved like it before or since. he is anxious when moved and if I hadn't had him for years I don't know what I would have done. he loves where is his now. so just move your horse and chalk it up to experience



Leo Walker said:



			Dont mess about, just move him. He doesnt like it and he will have his reasons. Mine did this once, he was there 4 days. We moved and he went back to normal the second he walked off the ramp!
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Meowy Catkin (15 October 2017)

I'm glad that he has improved. I hope that things get better and better from now on. 

I also moved yards once and CM took ages to settle. She really did just need time to get used to the new horses and people (and the cows). I think that we can underestimate how upsetting moving yards can be for a horse. Incidentally I later moved her again, but this time two of her fieldmates came too and she coped with that move far, far better.


----------



## Michelle1109 (16 October 2017)

Faracat said:



			I'm glad that he has improved. I hope that things get better and better from now on. 

I also moved yards once and CM took ages to settle. She really did just need time to get used to the new horses and people (and the cows). I think that we can underestimate how upsetting moving yards can be for a horse. Incidentally I later moved her again, but this time two of her fieldmates came too and she coped with that move far, far better.
		
Click to expand...

I do reallly hope it continues in his stable he is fine he actually seems to like it as he gets more fuss and more talk time with the new neighbours!! 

It's just outside even though he can see lots of other horses calmly doing their thing he acts like things are jumping out on him at every turn the slightest litttle thing and whooosh he is off!! 
But in the arena last night he was so different 
And your right I do think we underestimate how stressful a move can be 

Thanks


----------



## Red-1 (16 October 2017)

Rings a bell with him being good with a different groom, and then being scared once back in his own barn...

I had a wonderful, settled horse, when we had a new groom.... He became nervous, so I reported my concerns re the new groom to the YM. She investigated and suggested that it was the fact that she wore rubber gloves (!). 

It was 10 years later that a CCTV showed that she (the groom) was periodically abusing the horses. She was very personable, but had a temper.  Horses will just try to get on with life the best they can, and my horse had put up with it for years (having settled somewhat after she arrived).

I would get a CCTV in your stable, or watch or do whatever you have to do, just in case a similar thing is happening.


----------



## Sussexbythesea (16 October 2017)

Michelle1109 said:



			Hi all
So we moved yards about 3 weeks ago and he still hasn't settled. 
Will refuse to walk in certain areas, freaks out at the slightest thing rears and tries to run off injabe holes in my gloves now haha! 
Acting like a stallion (he is a gelding) one day to the point he was unridable!! It's like a different horse entirely 
He was NEVER like this 
So far i have tried 
Taken him out of work 
All checks done 
Feed checked 
Lunging ( where he rears and bolts) today side reins on much better
Hand walks - he freaks at everything and tries to run off 
I've tried everything that I have been advised to do and I'm still at a loss and have 0 confidence now 
The trainers are useless so have no support there 
This is a really big yard and we only moved as our YO got offered the job here. People are not as supportive as you would expect from such a big and diverse yard 
Seriously regretting now 

Any tips would be appreciated to help build my confidence back as I know he is feeding off this and now taking the p@@s
		
Click to expand...

This could have been my usually amenable gelding (had him 4 years by then) when I moved yards. I was on a huge yard and moved to a smaller indoor barn set-up. He was a nightmare and I was there a year and although he got better he never really settled or seemed happy. The yard owner turned out not to be the person I thought she was and the whole yard had a malaise about it. I moved yards after a year and he settled straight away his behaviour went back to the horse I knew and I've been there 7 years. 

You expect some unsettled behaviour but the huge change points to something that he really doesn't like. Listen to him.


----------



## Michelle1109 (16 October 2017)

Sussexbythesea said:



			This could have been my usually amenable gelding (had him 4 years by then) when I moved yards. I was on a huge yard and moved to a smaller indoor barn set-up. He was a nightmare and I was there a year and although he got better he never really settled or seemed happy. The yard owner turned out not to be the person I thought she was and the whole yard had a malaise about it. I moved yards after a year and he settled straight away his behaviour went back to the horse I knew and I've been there 7 years. 

You expect some unsettled behaviour but the huge change points to something that he really doesn't like. Listen to him.
		
Click to expand...

 Correct 
I have found out that all feed and hay timing in yard are ALL different - I had noticed this I knew they where a little different but not as drastic as I have found out today I think this could be an issue as he is fine in the mornings (all horses are fed and hayed at 5am) evenings is the problem feeding starts from 6pm .....6pm!!!!!! That's when most of us come to ride 
So while others are getting hay and feed he is being taken out of his stable to be walked or ridden 

He is used to being fed at the same time as the other horses so this could be sending him a bit bonkers in evening 

I'm thinking that this is one major reason he is acting up in the evenings

Spoke to the GM and there is a new groom schedule being introduced that accommodates the liveries but in a much more structured way in terms of hay feed timings etc 

He seems to like certain things in the place and I know he goes much better on the new surfaces and is much more willing and able on the surface and has a nicer bigger stable 
And larger turn out more places to walk around the property (when he stops freaking out) I do think he will enjoy it and not just being drilled in the arena all the time 

I do honestly believe that the evening chaos of feed and hay is what could be setting him off and not helping with the new environment transition 

So I started to look back at the last week and what was happing at the times he would be a handful 

Mornings he seems much more chilled (all same feed and hay time) 
Would walk better ride better 

Evenings= handful - chaos with feeding and hay 
Hard to walk hard to ride, unhappy spooky unwilling 

Activity levels are the same Morning and night - the activity didn't seem to bother him in the barn he would stick his head out and watch and see what treats he could get off ppl!!!  

I didn't realise this until I sat and really looked at his behaviour and broke it down. In The barn and out of the barn 

After reading the comments from you all I sat back and broke down the day and the problems and that's been my conclusion 

So I'm hoping that with the evening feed/groom schedule being changed and more structure in place  This will keep him relaxed and less stressed about feeding / working as The evening will be more structured


----------



## Michelle1109 (17 October 2017)

So back to square one! 
I lunged him for 30 mins before riding him today and STILL he was to fresh - he kept charging for the arena gate got all spooky and now I don't want to get back on!!!! 

Oh dear!! People what to do!?


----------



## sunshine100* (17 October 2017)

Michelle1109 said:



			So back to square one! 
I lunged him for 30 mins before riding him today and STILL he was to fresh - he kept charging for the arena gate got all spooky and now I don't want to get back on!!!! 

Oh dear!! People what to do!?
		
Click to expand...



I really feel for you but you are really not listening to your horse! He is not happy there-how can you go home and sleep at night knowing he is so unhappy...

you need to move him-no excuses-just move him-not the right yard for your horse!


----------



## Pearlsasinger (17 October 2017)

I once bought a horse from a yard where the horses were fed at different times, even though it was a RS, their feeding times were staggered according to what lessons they were in, rather than everyone sticking to the same routine.  She was very anxious about feed/mealtimes for months after she came to us.  

It sounds as if your horse is objecting to being expected to work, when he thinks he should be having his tea.  At least you have identified the problem and it sounds as if there are changes afoot, so it might work out ok.


----------



## Sussexbythesea (17 October 2017)

Michelle1109 said:



			So back to square one! 
I lunged him for 30 mins before riding him today and STILL he was to fresh - he kept charging for the arena gate got all spooky and now I don't want to get back on!!!! 

Oh dear!! People what to do!?
		
Click to expand...

Is he on diy or part livery? I found although I asked for hay and no molasses feed my YO decided to ignore me and give him molassed mix and haylage!  Have you changed feed at all? Are they feeding him what you've specified? 

Also you mention stallion behaviour and mine was turned out with 2 geldings and a mare having previously only been out with geldings and he became very attached to the mare. He was also stabled next to her and became a silly simpering fool! Are there any mares (or even geldings) he may have buddied up with?

I had him change fields to gelding only and stable and that helped along with feed changes. I also realised much later that he really values his personal space when he's in his stable.  He found being in an indoor barn with horses able to see him whilst eating very stressful. 

However although improved he was always unsettled. My farrier still comments on how he didn't like shoeing him there because he was always unsettled.


----------



## Michelle1109 (18 October 2017)

Hi all 
Fulll livery (I'm not in the uk)

Yes his Feeds have Been monitiored I did the feed change over so I knew it was done slowly 
And no the morning feeds are fine it's the evening 
The feed is not molasses and in not to high in protein it's actually near same ingredients as old cool mix   .....but now you said that the speedi beat is not the same brand as before and it SHOULD be un molassed but let me investigate 

The stallion in the barn who was riding in arena yesterday is BOnkers .... and not just cheeky bonkers he has a very mean streak in him ...... stable thecarallion is actually fine but arena when he bucks and rears he does scare the horses

My horse when in the barn he is happy as Larry!!! Looking around getting fussed watching things out the window. He is FINE. No attachments that I've seen  he Can even be left in there alone and he doesn't care 
Lunged fine again yesterday even with the busy main road sounds next to him he had a few looks when it was big noise but went welll 

And like I said previously he was starting to walk around better in hand and even in the arena he was lovely the other day 
But then suddenly scared in the arena 
One of the girls said it could be 3 things 

Feed (which I'll be checking again) 

Me!!!!! Maybe he is picking up on my utter devastation about things and taking the pi@s about being worked thinking if he acts like a nob he will get taken back to his lovely cozy bed!!! 

The crazy stallion we have (I didn't notice this but she has) 
No stallion in the arena he is much better ......stallion the arena bucking and rearing he is tense and agitated 

do u think he is being a bit over sensitive to the crazy horse?


----------

